# Post your soundcloud!



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I know you some of you nerds out there must be abletonOps too! I know I am...anwyways

Ima link straight to some of the tracks i find worthwhile from my solo page aswell as my collaboration (amateur creampies, essentially my best friend and I)

NOTE:I DO NOT USE SYNTHESIZER PRESETS, EVERY SOUND YOU HEAR WAS CREATED BY ME...NOT ONLY THE NOTES BUT THE CONFIGURATIONS OF THE SYNTHS THEMSELVES, ID LIKE TO THINK THAT IM HALF DECENT AT MAKING TONES....

A few tracks i have that are currently all WIP's that will eventually go towards a set...input positive or negative, constructive or destructive would be greatly appreciated...

Solo (nocoast) work

1The second half of this one is pretty decent

2The second half of this one is also pretty decent

3This was 54 seconds of a really sweet synth i built

4First dNb track I've ever made....

5very very old school track of mine that im quite proud of

*Amateur Creampies *(my collab with my buddy)

6The obligatory (and only dub track) I wrote this last last thanksgiving and after I wrote this AC began...

7Honestly all of these tracks are pretty bangin...

8If i had known I was going to post these on rootz i would have made the track names more family friendly...

9This one is pretty excelllent

And the rest can be found *here.*

As a rom dev ive been toying around with the eyedea of making all of the notifications/ringtones by hand to give it a custom feel, make slim down some space....anyways this thread is here for anyone who wants to discuss ableton (or any other DAW) post their electronic music, whatever....Anyways to make it easy im going to number the tracks, if you feel like there is an area for an improvement, sound youd like to hear, critique whatever, please point it out....


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

nice post, will check these out later


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i dont do anything but favorite tracks and once in a great while comment on stuff. 
username is jerrylange and my favorites are the following. oh yeah i mostly listen to dubstep on there.


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fim-on-one-by-dj-khaled-ft


__
https://soundcloud.com/theblackkeys%2Flonely-boy
 (this song is on nfs: the run


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fcant-get-enough-aaa-remix


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fgame-over-by-neus-and-the-noisy-freaks


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fshit-talk-by-mantis


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fmachine-by-systek
 (love this song!)


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Ftwitching-dinosaur-by-girlstep
 (this song is awesome)


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fsonic-the-hedgehog
 (everybody loves sonic the hedgehog)


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fpink-elephants
 really good song


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fsail-awolnation-bass-machines
 (this is the better version i think)


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fwinter-wind


__
https://soundcloud.com/dubstep%2Fbeast-break-by-dosvec

all but one of these songs are dubstep. In my opinion i think these songs are good. If you dont like them dont listen to them lol


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

@OP - I like the idea of community generated ring tones/notifications etc......


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

haha, riiiight? We need to start doing it!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> i dont do anything but favorite tracks and once in a great while comment on stuff.
> username is jerrylange and my favorites are the following. oh yeah i mostly listen to dubstep on there.
> 
> http://soundcloud.co...by-dj-khaled-ft
> ...


Haha there are some very fun tracks in that list...thank you for the tunes!


----------

